# Sunday Fattie



## oddegan (Jun 3, 2018)

Seeing so many fatties posted lately got me thinking that it's been a while since I've made one but I wanted to try something maybe in a little different vein.
I made some sausage the night before. 
1 1/2 pounds ground pork
1 tsp salt
3/4 tsp fine ground pepper
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/4 tsp allspice
1/4 tsp mace
Mixed it up and let it rest overnight.
Next day made my bacon weave and rolled out my sausage.
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Layed down a nice layer of prosciutto.





This is where I kind of left the norm for filling. I wanted something different. So I rough chopped dried apricots and mixed them with some whole milk ricotta.





Wrapped it all up and into the MES-30 at 250 with some apple pellets in the AMNPS.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
I pulled it at 155 and put it in the oven at 375 to crisp up the bacon. Served it up with some homemade gnocchi and spinach.
	

		
			
		

		
	















This is easily one of my favorite fattie flavor combos of all time. The sausage was mild and didn't overwhelm the rest of the ingredients. Definitely be making this one again.
Thanks for taking a look.

Jared


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 3, 2018)

That sounds and looks GREAT!!!


----------



## dwdunlap (Jun 3, 2018)

Sure looks good to me!! :) I like


----------



## actech (Jun 3, 2018)

Looks Great


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 3, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Seeing so many fatties posted lately got me thinking that it's been a while since I've made one but I wanted to try something maybe in a little different vein.
> I made some sausage the night before.
> 1 1/2 pounds ground pork
> 1 tsp salt
> ...


Interesting! That is a creative flavor combination!

I'm curious. How were the dried apricots? Chewy? Did they moisten up from the meat and get soft?


----------



## oddegan (Jun 3, 2018)

They were soft but in no way mushy. The whole thing was a great combo of both taste and texture. Salty, sweet, and creamy. My wife and I both thought it was fantastic. Kids not so much. Barbarians!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2018)

Looks real good oddegan, I never would have thought to put dried fruit in a fatty. If your kids are really young just tell them that there gummy bears instead of apricots. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2018)

Wow, Jared!
I wasn't sure about the ingredients when I started to read this.
But it sure sounds like they all went together very well!
And it sure looks like a great meal!
Al


----------



## oddegan (Jun 4, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> If your kids are really young just tell them that there gummy bears instead of apricots.


My youngest is 17. They are just picky eaters. One of my failings as a parent I guess
Thanks Al. Everything tasted great together. The only thing I was worried about was the sausage overpowering the flavor of the other ingredients.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Jun 4, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Seeing so many fatties posted lately got me thinking that it's been a while since I've made one but I wanted to try something maybe in a little different vein.
> I made some sausage the night before.
> 1 1/2 pounds ground pork
> 1 tsp salt
> ...


Looks amazing Jared...bet it tastes it too! :p


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 4, 2018)

Very nice Jared. Great looking plate.

George


----------

